# The Crossing



## ctg (May 17, 2017)

> Set in modern-day fishing town in Washington state, _The Crossing_ is about the arrival of 47 survivors claiming to have escaped a horrifying war that begins 150 years in the future—and the strange dangers that come with them that threaten to kick off the war in 2017 instead. It’s full of intriguing, and maybe even superpowered characters, if the leaping woman is anything to go by. It’s sort of like _The 4400_, but somehow even more grim and depressing from the get-go.
> 
> _The Crossing_ is set to begin this fall.


 http://io9.gizmodo.com/in-abcs-first-trailer-for-the-crossing-mysterious-migr-1795273514


----------



## apocalypsegal (Jun 25, 2017)

This could be good. I'll have to put it on my schedule to look for.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 3, 2018)

The series premiered April 2 in the US. ABC must have needed something to fill a gap.
I missed the pilot. I'll have to look for it on demand and check it out.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 3, 2018)

Found the opener. Watched it. Liked it.
Now, if only the show can stay on the rails longer than _Lost_.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 7, 2018)

I watched the first episode. I was afraid that those saved from the water will transform themselves in zombies. I hate zombies !

They do have something in common with the 4400. I cannot say without spoiling it for you, so I will wait until you have the chance to watch it, too.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 12, 2018)

Hmm. After the 2nd episode this series reminds me Continuum, too.


----------



## Anthoney (Apr 13, 2018)

I've enjoyed it so far.  It's no stretch because I like both The 4400 and Continuum.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah, I'll wait and see where this goes. So far, it's okay.


----------



## dask (Apr 15, 2018)

Saw part of it, wanted to see more but my wife wasn't interested. Seemed like something Stephen King would write.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm confused about Apex background history. So far they didn't look scary, so I don't understand why people choose to go back in time yet.


----------



## Anthoney (Apr 18, 2018)

Did you watch last night.  She seemed pretty scary and she's the nice Apex.  From what we've already seen the rest of them kill every human they come across.  Then there's the plague the created and released in the future for which there is no cure.  I don't have any issues on why they want to come back.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, indeed. I guess this is my problem. I like Reece and as you say, she is the nice one.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 20, 2018)

Spoiler



She's nice unless you get between her and her daughter.
I was surprised at how easily the leader of the hit squad sent to terminate her was dispatched, despite his "experience" at Apex-killing. It seemed as if he was being set up to be the big, bad guy, who would follow his prey to the ends of the earth. Instead, he gets taken out by a log and a quick neck twist in his first encounter.
Disappointing.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 20, 2018)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reece saved that girl and took care of her like she was her real daughter.
He was out of practise. He said he didn't meet any Apex in the last 10 years.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 26, 2018)

*1.04 The Face of Oblivion*
Shocking end!


Spoiler



Sporting a big, red gunshot wound in the back, Agent Ren looked seriously dead -- eyes open and motionless on the floor.
I didn't see the shot coming. The woman she was interviewing seemed to have convinced her that the time travelers were just a cult plus she had left the room at Ren's request to get supporting documents, rather than leaving on some pretext of her own to get her gun.
This was doubly surprising because I thought Ren and the sheriff were dancing around a romantic relationship. Maybe that role is being reserved for Reece.
Of course, Ren may yet survive; but her Homeland Security agent days are over, now that she knows her boss is one of them.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 26, 2018)

REBerg said:


> *1.04 The Face of Oblivion*
> Shocking end!
> 
> 
> ...



I hope she survives and help Reece and the sheriff. This early emigration group looks far more dangerous than the current one. I wonder what they are up to. Create the Apex programme maybe ?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 26, 2018)

Maybe change history to prevent Apex? They definitely don't want to be revealed.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 27, 2018)

My instinct tells me they are bad guys. They kill so easy.


----------



## Amberlen (May 3, 2018)

i like this series so far!
damn. i dont know how to do that spoiler thang so i cant say more


----------



## dask (May 3, 2018)

Yeah, I'd like to know too.


----------



## Amberlen (May 3, 2018)

@dask that being our conundrum...how are you liking the series?


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> i like this series so far!
> damn. i dont know how to do that spoiler thang so i cant say more



Select the text you want to hide and then click on Insert and choose Spoiler.


----------



## Amberlen (May 3, 2018)

oooh cool! thanks!


----------



## dask (May 4, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> @dask that being our conundrum...how are you liking the series?


Never got back to it. Really good for a while but the government goose-stepping into the investigation keeping the local authorities out turned me off. May try watching it later on DVD or something.


----------



## Amberlen (May 4, 2018)

Spoiler: spoiler



i think the government had to be involved in order to tie in the 1st crossing people as related to this group,since many are infiltrated into government and powerful companies, etc... otherwise, how would they know about crossing #2 in order to be threatened? btw, i am upset Agent Ren(sp?) is already killed off


----------



## Alexa (May 4, 2018)

Apparently the first wave arrived without being spotted, unless nobody realised who they really were 10 years ago. I suppose we have to wait and see if we can find more about the death of Marshall's mother in the next episodes.
The key factor is *infiltration*. Did they use only fake papers or they had to kill and replace somebody ? They killed 27 key people and nobody noticed ?
Yeah, I hate they killed agent Ren so quickly, too.


----------



## Anthoney (May 4, 2018)

I was also annoyed by her death.  Not only in the "that's sad I liked that character" way but also in "that just didn't fit the story structure" way.   It was jarring.   It left me sitting there thinking, "Really?  They did that?  Why?"


----------



## Amberlen (May 4, 2018)

yes, exactly @Anthoney ...i was like wait..what purpose did that serve?! besides to make me loathe her killer.lol


----------



## REBerg (May 5, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I was also annoyed by her death.  Not only in the "that's sad I liked that character" way but also in "that just didn't fit the story structure" way.   It was jarring.   It left me sitting there thinking, "Really?  They did that?  Why?"


I was disappointed as well as shocked by the murder.
Killing a developing, sympathetic character is atypical of a mainstream television network program. They may be trying to compete with cable.
Offing beloved characters in horrible ways is standard operating procedure for hugely popular shows like _Game of Thrones_ and _The Walking Dead_. It shocks and enrages fans, yet they continue to watch. Waiting for revenge is a powerful draw.
The plan may backfire on ABC. It is sometimes comforting to watch shows believing that main characters are going to survive against all odds.
They still haven't found the body, so I'm keeping a faint hope.


----------



## Alexa (May 5, 2018)

She still may be back. I saw a pub where she walks away wounded, last Sunday maybe ?


----------



## REBerg (May 6, 2018)

Didn't see that. The sheriff should be getting to the scene of the crime on one of these episodes.


----------



## Amberlen (May 6, 2018)

I haven't seen it either- she seemed pretty dead
Sheriff has been swinging back and forth on my nerves
I want more Hannah and the guy who sent her the phone
Ack-I also think ren  was killed out of sheriffs jurisdiction


----------



## Alexa (May 7, 2018)

It's not included in the series pub. It's just a pub they usually do on my Space channel before the next episode.

Don't worry ! we will see more of Marshall and Hannah in the next episodes.


----------



## Anthoney (May 12, 2018)

Canceled.  All part of ABC's plan to fully embrace it's mediocrity.  Now I'm worried about Agents of Sheild.


----------



## REBerg (May 12, 2018)

Wow! Three of the shows I watch axed in the same week. Do I sense a conspiracy designed to steer me into more productive activities?


----------



## Anthoney (May 12, 2018)

REBerg said:


> Wow! Three of the shows I watch axed in the same week.



What's the 3rd show?  This, The Expanse and I figured it out.  Lucifer.

It's been a massacre.


----------



## Alexa (May 12, 2018)

How many episodes are we suposed to have for this season ?


----------



## REBerg (May 12, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> What's the 3rd show?  This, The Expanse and I figured it out.  Lucifer.
> 
> It's been a massacre.


Bingo!


----------



## Amberlen (May 12, 2018)

Damn seriously?


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 12, 2018)

Hardly surprising. I think if _Continuum_ couldn't retain it's figures with its far more exciting premise and higher budget (I assume), then I can't see this carrying its own cost.

I agree it's a shame. So, yeah, it was _Continuum-Lite_, but they could've given it time to develop and fill out. 

So _The Expanse _has been axed, too? That shows criminal lack of foresight. I don't think there's been a SF that robust since the _Battlestar Galactica_ reboot and _Caprica_.

I'm expecting _The Mist_ to bite it, too.

pH


----------



## Lucien21 (May 12, 2018)

Phyrebrat said:


> I'm expecting _The Mist_ to bite it, too.
> 
> pH



That was canned last year. Just after Season 1 ended.


----------



## Anthoney (May 12, 2018)

Phyrebrat said:


> I think if _Continuum_ couldn't retain it's figures with its far more exciting premise and higher budget (I assume),



I can't find an official budget but I would be very surprised if Continuum cost more.  I loved Continuum.  It had one of the best 1st seasons ever.  Still it was a Canadian show.  The Crossing is ABC.  Even though I can't find a budget for Continuum, it's  easy to find them complaining about money.  How their budget was cut every season.

The Mist has already been canceled.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 12, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I can't find an official budget but I would be very surprised if Continuum cost more. I loved Continuum. It had one of the best 1st seasons ever. Still it was a Canadian show. The Crossing is ABC. Even though I can't find a budget for Continuum, it's easy to find them complaining about money. How their budget was cut every season.



Ahah, I wasn't speaking from facts  but the produciton values - esp on the SFX of future world and all of Alex's lab stuff - seemed to be so much more polished than those of _The Crossing_. 

Funny that I enjoyed all seasons of _Continuum_ even without knowing the budget. I loved the way things evolved.

pH


----------



## Droflet (May 13, 2018)

And let's not forget about Constantine. What a tragedy.


----------



## Anthoney (May 13, 2018)

Droflet said:


> let's not forget about Constantine.



Constantine was handled very badly.  From the way they promoted it to the how they aired it.

He'll be a regular on Legends of Tomorrow next season.


----------



## ctg (May 14, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> He'll be a regular on Legends of Tomorrow next season.



Exactly. I'm glad he got in there and actually got big roles in two episodes of the last season. I didn't write about it because Flash, LoT and other CW series are what I watch to relax. I don't want to rave about DC universe even though I find it more interesting then Marvel stuff. There are other people who knows DC stuff much better then I could ever. I just never had money or time to invest into the DC knowledge that much. 

The Crossing. I didn't even end up picking it in my Netflix subcriptions. Somehow it just passed my attention, hence I haven't written anything about it.


----------



## REBerg (May 15, 2018)

Alexa said:


> How many episodes are we suposed to have for this season ?



Looks like 11, at least on Wikipedia

The Crossing (TV series) - Wikipedia

*1.07 Some Dreamers of the Golden Dream*
How did a photo of Marshall get into a locket given to Hannah 180 years into the future? It must have come from one of Marshall's descendants,. Three or four generations down the road?


----------



## Alexa (May 17, 2018)

Poor Reese. I don't like those from the first arrivals. 

The death of Marshall's mother is really suspect. Maybe she was killed because those from the future thought she could help the others ? Le't hope we can find out in the remaining episodes.


----------



## REBerg (May 31, 2018)

*1.08 The Long Morrow*


Spoiler



So much for Agent Ren's theoretical survival. She looked even more dead than when she was shot.
I guess it's tough to recover from being dead for 10 days and buried. That POS who shot her deserves to be shot herself for even thinking about sacrificing her adoring husband for the cause. She makes me wonder if the Apex are the real baddies here.


I noticed that the preview billed the next episode as the "season finale." That either means ABC has changed its mind about canceling the series (do they need to fill the gap left by dumping _Roseanne_?) , or the last episode will leave things so horribly unresolved that they don't dare call it the series finale.
The Wikipedia entry for the series lists three more episodes for the season.


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 1, 2018)

REBerg said:


> I noticed that the preview billed the next episode as the "season finale."



It said "Only one more episode until the finale."  What I think they meant was after next week there is only one more episode until the finale.  This would make some sense because IMDB has 11 episodes listed with names and descriptions.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2018)

REBerg said:


> *1.08 The Long Morrow*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yep. They fooled me with those scenes shot outside the series.

As far as they showed us, the first wave of refugees are worst than the Apex. I wouldn't mind if Reece kicks her butt a little.

No. They confirmed the cancellation. 
The Crossing: Cancelled; No Season Two for ABC Series - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## REBerg (Jun 1, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> It said "Only one more episode until the finale."  What I think they meant was after next week there is only one more episode until the finale.  This would make some sense because IMDB has 11 episodes listed with names and descriptions.


I may have misheard what was said. Maybe a back-to-back of the last two episodes is planned as the finale,


----------



## REBerg (Jun 1, 2018)

Alexa said:


> No. They confirmed the cancellation.
> The Crossing: Cancelled; No Season Two for ABC Series - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


Ah, but that was posted 8 days before_ Roseanne _was axed. Color me "ever hopeful"  (I imagine that to be a shade of sky blue).


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2018)

REBerg said:


> Ah, but that was posted 8 days before_ Roseanne _was axed. Color me "ever hopeful"  (I imagine that to be a shade of sky blue).



It depends of the other series that ABC plans to move ahead. I'm happy they move forward with The Good Doctor for another season.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2018)

So Sophie is at the origin of Apex rising ? She surealy had the look of a phycho in the end.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2018)

Alexa said:


> So Sophie is at the origin of Apex rising ? She surealy had the look of a phycho in the end.


Yeah, I would like to see where that development would go.
At least they wrapped the main story up. Still sorry to see the series end.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 13, 2018)

They left Eve out there, still killing around those from the 2nd wave. Plus, Sophie was one of the good ones and now she is like a zombie. Not fair. 
The scene when Caleb finds his daughter and she recognize him is touching.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2018)

Alexa said:


> They left Eve out there, still killing around those from the 2nd wave. Plus, Sophie was one of the good ones and now she is like a zombie. Not fair./QUOTE]
> That and a few other unanswered questions:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexa (Jun 13, 2018)

Jude was just like Marshall. Naomi knew he could save with Marshall the rest of the camp while she saved the others. 
I'm sure Diana found her wife. 
It's sad they cancelled the series when it became more interesting.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 13, 2018)

Revolution, Farscape, The Mist, The Expanse, The Clone Wars, American Gothic(1995) et al.

Why don't they cancel the crappy glittery vampire dross and Buffy-a-likes that saturate TV nowadays. It's so frustrating. (That's a rhetoric question, I don't need an answer before you tell me how popular they are with x-demographic)

One day, we geeks will rooooool the airwaves with all our own ish.

pH


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 13, 2018)

Phyrebrat said:


> , I don't need an answer before you tell me how popular they are with x-demographic



I won't do that.  Instead I tell you that they are all canceled.  There is only one vampire show currently on US TV and that only has a few episodes left in it's final season.  So don't go blaming this on the vampires.  They had nothing to do with it.

Superhero shows are now way, way bigger than vampire shows ever got.


----------

